# Looking to work at home Tech support



## srhfricke

Hello, I'm wanting to go to school and get some certifications or a one year degree. I worked at a Pc Repair shop for 2 years. 1st year was secretary 2nd year they put me in PC Repair and I helped out.(spyware,viruses,hardware troubleshooting) Eventually going on field calls and fixing networks etc. It has been 2 years since then so I wouldn't say I'm that experienced cause I have forgotten alot and had my manager and co-workers to help me if there was a problem (only a phone call away). So far that's been my favorite job. I was hoping I could work at home doing tech support. Like on one of these online sites that you just control the customer's pc from your pc. (before we all got laid off our boss was talking about implementing this). I was wondering what certifications would help me in this area? I already have a PC Repair and Maintenace Diploma from Penn Foster School. Also what other jobs are available as a tech for work at home.(I already looked at being a web designer and ehh.. not for me)


----------



## srhfricke

I guess no one has any ideas? I've posted on 3 different sites and no one can answer me. Guess it's not that popular of a thing as I thought.


----------



## evildead789

I kinda did the same thing as you only i worked on gas stations and restaurants/shops.
Those cash systems are pc nowadays with pc networks. I worked for a company before that to maintain it infrastructure. Now i'm at home i don't think you can do what you are saying though. I guess you just have to find a new job. 

Between my two jobs i didn't work for three years, don't worry you haven't forgotten as much as you think. Once you had the 'magic touch' it won't go away

Good luck


----------



## delkin

You can work at home.Its just so simple.Try to visit this site and this can help you.


----------



## hhnq04

delkin said:


> You can work at home.Its just so simple.Try to visit this site and this can help you.


I was going to report this post as spam, but you forgot to include your link.

Shame.


----------



## fractalman93

I have over 13 years of experience in the IT field and have been out of work for nearly 6 months. You guys definitely are not alone. I too would love to fine a "work at home" tech job. I have a couple of friends who are lucky enough to have them. One manages a mainframe system and such for a company near Asheville, NC. Another provides support for Blogger (i.e. Google). I haven't visited this site in a few years. I usually go to dslreports.com for tech issues. I came back just now because I was doing a search for "work at home" tech jobs and this thread showed up in the results. I'll take a few minutes to update my profile.


----------



## planetkendra

Guys and Gals, 

CENTURYLINK is regularly hiring for dsl support, tech support, etc. and they are WORK FROM HOME positions. I just joined this forum to post this so I'm not sure if links are allowed here. BUT ...you can find the job postings by either Googling it or finding the job posting on a WAH jobs site called Rat Race Rebellion. Hope this helps!


----------



## maschada

There are various ways where you can work at home. You can register in various outsourcing sites that are legitimate. A few of the list includes odesk, elance, freelancer, guru and vworker. You can work various jobs here like being a virtual assistant, content writer, programmer, tech support, web designing and the list goes on.

The outsourcing sites I mentioned are legitimate, so you don't need to worry about getting scammed. If you wish not to register in these sites, just be careful about scam sites.


----------



## Basementgeek

Closing old thread

BG


----------

